# £sd calculator



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just watching a old clip of archive material and noticed something for sale in old money, and I'd forgotten how to calculate it, never was good at maths and was glad to see the decimalisation of money.

So I found a calculator which did it but how many of you could have done the mental arithmetic of :-

Deposit = £19.10.0d
12 x £01.19.0d

Total = £

No cheating.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Kev,
£19.10.0d in old money is (was) 19pounds 10shillings 0pence, which in today's money equates to £19.50 - if I remember correctly.

DavidL


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dalspa said:


> Kev,
> £19.10.0d in old money is (was) 19pounds 10shillings 0pence, which in today's money equates to £19.50 - if I remember correctly.
> 
> DavidL


Yes but I was after a solution to the sum in old money though:wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I made it £33.38.0d

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

£42.18s 0d


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I made it £33.38.0d
> 
> cabby


Incorrect according to my calculator, but there is a 3 and a 8 in the answer, but not next to eachother :wink2::wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry for these kids.


Just shy of 100 billion£


tony


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

round up the £1.19.0 to £2

multiply by 12 = £24

take off 12 x 1shilling

= £23. 8. 0

when I was a lad, many years ago, my father was a bank manager in a very large bank in Birmingham and he brought me home a government survey to complete.

This was to determine how the new fangled decimal 'new money' would be perceived by the populace and how best it could be written down

As such the cheque values were to be £xx.xx rather than adding a 'p' to the end and so £xx.xxp was to be considered unnecessary

'tis my belief I helped to help the switchover


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> round up the £1.19.0 to £2
> 
> multiply by 12 = £24
> 
> ...


Shame he didn't teach you maths, you too are way off, look at the sum again and you'll get it right.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sprinta

I understood the question to include a Deposit of.... PLUS then 12 payments of ..... Maybe Kev could clarify.

Maybe I read it wrong. But I did the 12 payments the way you did it.

Cabby

Your answer included 38 shillings - there were only 20 in a pound. Did you diddle your 'fares' or did they diddle you?:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Sprinta
> 
> I understood the question to include a Deposit of.... PLUS then 12 payments of ..... Maybe Kev could clarify.
> 
> ...


It does require a total as you suggest Geoff, glad it's not just a long time ago for me.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I agree with Nicholsong.
£42 18s 0p now equals £42.90.
Regards
p-c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

p-c said:


> Hi
> I agree with Nicholsong.
> £42 18s 0p now equals £42.90.
> Regards
> p-c


Geoff hasn't posted a total that I can see.

But £42.18.0d is also incorrect, (but closer) no conversion is needed it's all in old money.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Trying to do too many things at once I am afraid, the boss demanded coffee, to which of course I hastened to comply.:wink2::wink2:

I agree with Geoff, £42.18.00d

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Trying to do too many things at once I am afraid, the boss demanded coffee, to which of course I hastened to comply.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> I agree with Geoff, £42.18.00d
> 
> cabby


How are you getting to that figure Phil?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

the question is flawed in the way it's written, I just showed the quick easy way to do the maths of the 12 x £1.19.0


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I wonder what younger generations would make of price tags such as 2/6¾ or 10/-.T he printing ink usage alone must have risn by 50% since decimalisation!

PS just discovered how to write fractions on an android.
Eg you want to write seven eights. Tap and hold number seven and a bix with several options appears. Press the one you need. ,⅞


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> the question is flawed in the way it's written, I just showed the quick easy way to do the maths of the 12 x £1.19.0


You are correct. That is how I did it as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> the question is flawed in the way it's written, I just showed the quick easy way to do the maths of the 12 x £1.19.0


And just ignore the other figures

Deposit = £19.10.0d
12 x £01.19.0d

Total = £


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Tap and hold number seven and a bix "


Serious!...........what's a 'bix'


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well 12x £1.19.00 =£23.08.00
Add £19.10.00

=£42.18.00


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> well 12x £1.19.00 =£23.08.00
> Add £19.10.00
> 
> =£42.18.00


Sorry Phil, but getting closer, if no one gets it spot on, I'll post the correct answer before I close down for the night.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sorry Phil, but getting closer, if no one gets it spot on, I'll post the correct answer before I close down for the night.


Kev

We shall also need your calculations shown - not just a screen-shot of your calculator - which could have been fed the wrong figures:wink2:

As for my not giving a total, which is what the question asked for, see my Post No. 5

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going blind, sorry Geoff, I didn't go back far enough   it's wrong but close according to the calculator


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I also got £42.18.0d when I first did it in my head - and I still get it!


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm going blind, sorry Geoff, I didn't go back far enough   it's wrong but close according to the calculator


what calculator!

you asked for mental arithmetic:

12 X £ 2: 0: 0d = £24: 0: 0d less 12 X 1/- = £23: 8: 0d plus deposit £19:10: 0d makes a total of £42:18: 0d

Is your calculator adding in stamp duty which was previously added to cheques prior to 1971?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's obvious...however..£10 10s 10p.....is the form it should be written in!


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

or you could do it in pennies

£ 1:19: 0d = 468d X 12 = 5616d 
plus £19:10: 0d = 4680d
Total 10296d divided by 240 = £42.90 or £42:18: 0d


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just wrote a long post explaining a cock up I made, which actually makes Geoffs answer correct, I made a typo and missed it.

But I couldn't post it, the PC locked up trying to access MHF, but I could still go to other sites Grr

I have a problem when reading going from one page/line to another and missed a 1 in the figures, so I had a answer for mine which was different, and I got £43:8:0d but with my error was indeed as posted. :sign6: :sign6: :sign6: :knob: :xcensoredx: ain10:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was just biding my time waiting for the 'd' to drop.:wink2::laugh:

(And I did do it in my head. In flying, prior to computers we had to do a lot like that, and even after, it is always safer to do a mental gross-error check.)

I assume that I will now receive a double prize:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I think Kev must be on £sd :wink2:
DavidL


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> "Tap and hold number seven and a bix "
> 
> Serious!...........what's a 'bix'
> 
> tony


Typo-speak for 'box'.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Typo-speak for 'box'.


Glad it's not just me then :wink2::wink2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I did it this way

12 x £2 = £24

minus 12 x 1 shilling = £23 8 s
add deposit £19 10s

Totoal £42 18s so agree with Cap'n Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I was just biding my time waiting for the 'd' to drop.:wink2::laugh:
> 
> (And I did do it in my head. In flying, prior to computers we had to do a lot like that, and even after, it is always safer to do a mental gross-error check.)
> 
> ...


But of course Sir, in fact have a quadruple prize, I can just about cope with decimal math but the old £sd was a hard one at skool as it was as much conversion as anything else, now if we could only get rid of...............


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Typo-speak for 'box'.


Ok. but what 'box' ?

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

About 5 days after UK currency went decimal I was posting a letter in the Post Office in Schipol Airport, Amsterdam and was asked if I wanted to pay in Sterling or Guilders. He gave me the correct conversion in Sterling decimal pence off the top of his head - good traders the Dutch:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Ok. but what 'box' ?
> 
> tony


The box that pops up when you keep your finger pressed on a number on the android on-screen keyboard.
I just knew you were going to asked that!:smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Finger pressed and held:
777777777777777777777777777777


I know I live in a cave ............but ??????????


tony


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I joined Barclays in November 1970. Was told that I wouldn't be put on the counter until after Decimal Day - 15th February 1971 - but in the meantime I would be the branches Decimalisation Officer! Actually, I then spent most of January 1971 in the Lake District on Outward Bound!

Those were the days!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe if we come out of Europe we can go back to £sd?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't do the other LSD either.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Could we go back to lbs ozs rods chains foot yard bushel.to name only a mere few.what more coud we remember.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Could we go back to lbs ozs rods chains foot yard bushel.to name only a mere few.what more coud we remember.
> 
> cabby


I thought we still had them, anywhere it's where I hide me light > >


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I used to set out houses by the No. of ells :laugh:


tony


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Many years ago I was working on a building site and I instructed an Irish groundworker to dig down 2m. He then said "What's that?" While I was thinking how to explain it to him, he said " Don't tell me - it's 1m 3foot 3" Couldn't argue with that :smile2:

DavidL


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Finger pressed and held:
> 777777777777777777777777777777
> 
> I know I live in a cave ............but ??????????
> ...


Try turning predictive text on. 🎆


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Try turning predictive text on. 🎆


You'll have to give up :frown2:I don't have predictive text on my laptop, if I did then that would be the first thing to be destroyed :wink2:

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Could we go back to lbs ozs rods chains foot yard bushel.to name only a mere few.what more coud we remember.
> 
> cabby


The Chain is still used internationally - for length of cricket pitches:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes 22 yds.

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> You'll have to give up :frown2:I don't have predictive text on my laptop, if I did then that would be the first thing to be destroyed :wink2:
> 
> tony


BLOODY LAPTOP!!!!! :surprise:

I said android!!! :crying:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Yes 22 yds.
> 
> cabby


Philip

I know you edited that to change from your first answer of '22 feet' - because my e-mail notification tells me what you wrote initially:laugh:

But I knew you were wrong anyway:wink2::laugh:

'It's not cricket!':laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Philip
> 
> I know you edited that to change from your first answer of '22 feet' - because my e-mail notification tells me what you wrote initially:laugh:
> 
> ...


Don't you just hate it when that happens, but you can have fun with it too.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Don't you just hate it when that happens, but you can have fun with it too.


I just did:laugh: And don't tell me you are not having a laugh at 'cabby's expense.

Of course, I could also have pointed out that he did not get the answer to the topic right either - but I am not that cruel - just evil!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> The Chain is still used internationally - for length of cricket pitches:smile2:


But are you aware how inaccurate a chain can be? :nerd:

Chain surveying suffers from catenary, more commonly known as sag, and can be corrected using sprung tension. It's described here: http://mysite.du.edu/~jcalvert/math/catenary.htm

Life's too short - It's so much simpler to trundle along behind a measuring wheel. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> But are you aware how inaccurate a chain can be? :nerd:
> 
> Chain surveying suffers from catenary, more commonly known as sag, and can be corrected using sprung tension. It's described here: http://mysite.du.edu/~jcalvert/math/catenary.htm
> 
> Life's too short - It's so much simpler to trundle along behind a measuring wheel. :grin2:


So long as the wheel stays clean and there are no pot holes or lumps.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Strange but true... quilting is still done in inches, but the fabric is sold in metres.

It's totally confusing for those who came after decimalisation (1961 in South Africa).

For me it was 1970 in the then Rhodesia. I was working in the bank then and the whole thing was a major upheaval. 

But it makes me laugh when I still see prices quoted in francs in France! Stuck in the past or what?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Answers in guineas please :smile2:

Dick


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I like how Swiss shops accept Swiss Francs and Euros equally i.e. 1 for 1 ensuring they get a better exchange price - never ones for missing a good profit opportunity


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Answers in guineas please :smile2:
> 
> Dick


40 Guineas!

Ian


----------

